# Smith Maze vs Gage



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Personally I like the Maze but really its personal preference. They're pretty much the same helmet.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I have no experience with the Gage, but if the Maze should be significantly lighter. I owned the Maze for a bit and currently own a Giro Montane. I really prefer in-mold construction helmets. Much lower profile, way lighter on the head, to the point sometimes I forget I'm wearing anything. Maze is a steal at that price point, I prefer it to helmets that cost 2x as much.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Got the maze for a steal...very light compared to my other pos helmet. works fine with i/o...no complaints


----------

